# Revamped Site- Comments?



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello Everybody, 
After my previous topic on my website ( Click Here for Thread ) I have carefully redesigned the site to better fit everything that I'm trying to accomplish. I think that this design gives a cleaner layout of everything compared to the old model. Check it out and let me know what you think. 

www.TailoredPainting.net

Thanks again!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks good.

I'm not sure about that guarantee.


----------



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

Everybody has talked about that!!! And I've even toned it down quite a bit from the previous version. The reason why I have it in there is for the comfort of the customer. I have never once had a customer not satisfied and ask for their money back. 

Besides, it's my job to thoroughly seek out what the client wants on the initial consultation and to deliver that to them. On top of that... it's only painting... it's not like we can't add more paint, caulking etc. to give the client what they want!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah....ok. How many years have you been in business?


----------



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

Six years+


----------

